# Boats



## TxBuilder (Mar 22, 2011)

Does anyone have a boat? As the weather gets better I've though about looking into them. Any suggestions?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 22, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> Does anyone have a boat? As the weather gets better I've though about looking into them. Any suggestions?



What kind of boat are you wanting? Ski, fishing, houseboat, cruiser, big enough to moore at a marina or small enough to trailer? Power or sail. I've had boats since I was 13 yo. Runabouts, race boats, ski boats, jet skis...yard ornaments. 

The older I get, the more I appreciate ones big enough to have a bathroom on.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 22, 2011)

Preferably trailer-able, something I can fish from and pull a skier from time to time.


----------



## Blue Jay (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a 16' Starcraft with an open bow that works well for both. Just be aware the defination of a boat is a hole in the water into which you pour money.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 24, 2011)

I've heard that.

*J*ust *E*mptied *E*very *P*ocket, is an acronym I'm familiar with.

*B*reak *O*ut *A*nother *T*housand doesn't seem to far from that.


----------



## joecaption (Mar 27, 2011)

Depending on where you live some places have a deal where you pay a fee each year and you can use there boats. One week you can use a ski boat the next week a pontoon, and the next go out sailing.
It will enclude all the slip fees, maintaince, insurance. You just show up and take off. You only have to pay extra for the fuel used.
Everyone that buys a boat for the first time buys one to small. Then there stuck trying to sell it to get a bigger one and loose a ton of money.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 28, 2011)

There are some places like that around here, I don't know what I'm going to do quite yet, still in the research phase, but that's a good idea.


----------



## joecaption (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's what seems to happen with most people that have boats. It's all gang busters the first year and you go out buy a bunch of new stuff for it, the next year there's always seems to be something else that needs to be done on the weekends, work on the lawn, go to Billy Bobs baseball game, ECT. the kids or grandchildren all seem to find something else to do with there friends so you have to go and lanch the boat yourself, which can be done but it's a pain.
By the third year the carb. need rebuilding, the battery needs replacing, the water pumps shot.
Every year I hear first time boat buyers telling me I got a deal on a boat from a friend, all it needs is a motor and some repairs done on the transom and the trailer and some new seats. Just go price the items to see what kind of deal that will end up being. 
Drive by any larger marina on a weekend and you will see a $1,000,000 worth of boats sitting at the slips.
I had a 37' sport fisherman that only cost me $10.00. The owner had not used it in 4 years, he comes down to the dock and is mad because it will not start and said the first person that gives me $10.00 can have it. 
I spent 2 soild years restoring it and spent over $20,000 on it, only to have it sink at the slip after a hurricane.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 29, 2011)

Tx, you know yur supposed to back-er in Right?:hide:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 29, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> Tx, you know yur supposed to back-er in Right?:hide:



I'm pretty sure thats the way they put them in the water on the other side of the equator,...but then again,maybe not

HEY TX, I let inspectorD use my little row boat and he turned this into this, in only 1 weekend and $275.00. Why don't you see what he can do for you?


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 29, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Here's what seems to happen with most people that have boats. It's all gang busters the first year and you go out buy a bunch of new stuff for it, the next year there's always seems to be something else that needs to be done on the weekends, work on the lawn, go to Billy Bobs baseball game, ECT. the kids or grandchildren all seem to find something else to do with there friends so you have to go and lanch the boat yourself, which can be done but it's a pain.
> By the third year the carb. need rebuilding, the battery needs replacing, the water pumps shot.
> Every year I hear first time boat buyers telling me I got a deal on a boat from a friend, all it needs is a motor and some repairs done on the transom and the trailer and some new seats. Just go price the items to see what kind of deal that will end up being.
> Drive by any larger marina on a weekend and you will see a $1,000,000 worth of boats sitting at the slips.
> ...



Those are all good points, my only issue is I really want a boat.



oldog/newtrick said:


> I'm pretty sure thats the way they put them in the water on the other side of the equator,...but then again,maybe not
> 
> HEY TX, I let inspectorD use my little row boat and he turned this into this, in only 1 weekend and $275.00. Why don't you see what he can do for you?



Well if those pics are proof, lets get this thing going!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey, I'm sorry, Inspector said I had a decimal point in the wrong spot. It was more like 27,500,000.00. Sooorry....my bad:

Guess I had better get to the bank and cover the check I gave him.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 29, 2011)

And here I thought I still owed you $$ for all those gold coins I found in the ol' boat....:rofl:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 29, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> And here I thought I still owed you $$ for all those gold coins I found in the ol' boat....:rofl:



Did you remember to feed the Parrot? You did feed the Parrot didn't you?


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 30, 2011)

Feed him, ...he took all my $$ and left with one of those girls from Vegas...sumthin about another commercial or movie er sumthin......


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 14, 2011)

So Tx, when we gonna have the DIY House Repair Talk 1st Annual 3 hour cruise on the Minnow?


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 18, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> So Tx, when we gonna have the DIY House Repair Talk 1st Annual 3 hour cruise on the Minnow?



The second Ginger and Maryanne get here.


----------



## rebeccasmith (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't have ...


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 29, 2011)

...and the Skipper too. We're gonna need a skipper.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 29, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> ...and the Skipper too. We're gonna need a skipper.



...sooooo, did you buy a boat????


----------



## nealtw (Jul 6, 2011)

boat;- hole water that you throw money in.


----------

